# What will you/might you be naming your LO's & Why?



## BabyBlondex

For me my little boy will be George Andrew, Such a grandad name, BUT DD who is OBSESSED with Peppa pig wants to name her little brother George, and he has been called Baby George since the day I got pregnant! Funny he turned out to be a boy! And Andrew as a middle name after his daddy.

what about you ladies?
<3


----------



## amy_lou

We are having a little girl, and her name will be Nora/Norah (still deciding on the spelling. Hubby likes it one way, I like it the other.) We haven't picked out a middle name yet. There isn't a particular reason I chose it, I just thought it was pretty and like the meaning, "light" or "honor," depending on the origin.


----------



## Nataliieexo

Trey-Jaymi, because my mam passed away when i was 8 weeks pregnant and i was gutted i couldn't use her name (Tracy) but people used to call her tray for short so i decided on trey, he was originally supposed to be called Jaymi because i love the name so we decided to still use it x


----------



## BabyBlondex

Beautiful names ladies! Both different! With DD She was named after a bloody Racehorse! OH had a good win on a horse called Lady-Layla, and he said if we have a girl( didnt know what the sex was) He wanted to call her Layla, I was not impressed! And yes, she's still a Layla now! but love the name and suits her so well! Stil lnot happy sharing the fact shes named after a horse mind you


----------



## Nataliieexo

I think the name george is so cute, if i had a little girl i had loads of names i wanted to use, since i more a less chose this name oh was happy with it, he insists he names the next baby he has some very odd name choices lol


----------



## BabyBlondex

I've definatly warmed to the name! And tbh it just wouldnt feel right calling him anything else now! I did like names like Ollie, and Kai, but DD INSISTED he WILL be a George :haha: shes only 2!


----------



## JackJack82

Andrew Loren. 

I have always loved the name Andrew. Now what we'll shorten it too is still to be determined. Andy or Drew? Guess once he gets old enough for his own personality it will just fall into place. 

Loren for my step father. My first son and my dad share the same middle name.


----------



## Linnypops

We're very much up-in-the-air. However middle name is almost certainly Elsie, after my nana.


----------



## kmac87

Gabrielle Elyse because it's our first daughter and I agreed to let my dh name her. He loves the actress Gabrielle Union, go figure. I'm not a huge fan, but I like the name. And I picked her middle name.


----------



## tooth_fairy

Hi ladies,

We haven't officially decided on a name but I am trying my best to convince DH that we should name her Ayva. Wish me luck in getting him to cave lol.


----------



## alex_22

Freya Ann, freya just because I absolutely love it and think it goes well with ds finnley and Ann is a middle name that has been used with all the girls through my dads side x


----------



## lilmissdanni

We haven't decided yet but some that have been banded about are pheobe, Georgia, Mason, Ellis....

In fact i have no idea! I love pheobe but fob isn't keen and as for a boy name....clueless!


----------



## Ashley1021

If we have a girl.. Olivia Ryan. 
If we have a boy Owen Ryan or Bradley Ryan 

The significance is my Fiancés best friend that passed away last year, his name was Ryan.


----------



## Petzy

John David Markus most likely :)


----------



## modified

Violet Lua Maggie.

Lua is the title of one of my favourite songs by one of my favourite musicians. Maggie is my mum's name and I just love Violet.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Willow Jane Marie

Jane is my grandmothers first name, she is a second mother to me, Marie is mine, my mothers, and my moms mom Middle name. The Marie will be on paper, but I'm just telling people her name is Willow Jane.


----------



## Ashleii15

Ryker James.
We love unique names and his big brother's name is Dallas James. We like using names that can be nicknames as well, ex. DJ & RJ . The idea of them sharing a middle name is starting to grow on me as well


----------



## sunshine03

We find out on Friday hopefully at our 20wk scan what we are having but think we have decided on Frankie.....boy or girl as it fits both!! X


----------



## LittleMinx

Fearne Amelia - although I'm having a wobble over her middle name. No real reason behind either names other than the fact we love them.


----------



## BaybeeMama

If we have a boy his name is going to be Zakk Gunnar, Zakk because my SO is huge Zakk Wylde fan and Gunnar just because I like the way it sounds. 
If we have a girl I'm thinking Irelyn Shae or Hendrix. Irelyn because it sounds so sweet and the reason for Hendrix is just because I think it would be cool to have two daughters named after great musicians. My oldest is named Marley after Bob Marley.


----------



## emicakess

We both love the name Maybel. No big reason really, we just love it. But we found out that OHs grandma does NOT want us to name her Maybel and we aren't sure why :shrug: Our other choices so far would be Ivy, Willow or Ameilia


----------



## BrandiCanucks

Kesler Gabriel Silas


----------



## Kerlouet

We have chosen Theo Andrew. 
Theo because we both love the name and Andrew after my Dad.


----------



## wookie130

We're having a boy, and his name will be Oscar Dennis.

Oscar was my great grandfather's name, and Dennis is my father's first name.


----------



## BrandiCanucks

BrandiCanucks said:


> Kesler Gabriel Silas

Lol, forgot why

I told my son he could name the baby if he was a boy (he is), and he picked Kesler after his favourite hockey player, Ryan Kesler. Gabriel Silas is to keep with the Biblical boys name theme (My son is Isaiah Michael Phoenix)


----------



## eris

DH hates the names I've picked out so far, Coraline, Iris, Evelynn, Emmaline. Then I mentioned Penelope and he liked it, but then we find out that his brother has a dog named Penelope. The brothers aren't close. I've never even been to their house. Anyway, no to Penelope. However, when I had my scan this past Friday the name that popped out at me (rather strongly) was Ella. And that is what her name will be. Still deciding on middle name.


----------



## squirrel.

Lovely names ladies.

Oscar is a great name :D but I am biassed. It's my son's name. I also love Theo; it was one of our top boy choices.

But as it's a girl, we're almost certainly set on Evie. Not sure on a good middle name yet. 

My heart was set on Isla, but good friends of ours recently used the name and we see them a lot, so it just doesn't feel right anymore. Big shame as I've loved the name since my son was born. Other top girls names were Maia and Olivia. 

Anyone got any good middles names for Evie? Our surname starts with an H and is two syllables.

x


----------



## fifie123

our boy will be jack cameron lewis

jack as its both mine and partners grandads name, cameron because thats my surname so having it as his middle name and lewis is his surname x


----------



## fifie123

sunshine03 said:


> We find out on Friday hopefully at our 20wk scan what we are having but think we have decided on Frankie.....boy or girl as it fits both!! X

 my cousin who is a girl is called frankie and she gets married in may to a boy called frankie!! haha


----------



## Rcx

We like Daniel & Grace no particular reasons why just like the names


----------



## Julia35

Benjamin Elliot. :)


----------



## Mannie89

Our boy will be named Jaxon Taw. 

Taw was my dad's middle name. I already decided to use this name as my first child's middle name seven years ago when he passed away. Of course my DH was on board with that from day one. Jaxon is just a great name that DH and I both agreed on so we are sticking with it! :)

The name we picked is kind of ironic though... My grandparents got my dad's middle name from a John Wayne movie in which the main character is named Taw. I was doing a little research on the movie they named him after and I found out that Taw's last name in the movie is Jackson! We had no idea when we chose the name Jaxon that that was the character's name! :haha:


----------



## krissie328

Our son is Christian Alexander. There is no meaning behind the choice, we just like the way it flows.


----------



## krissie328

squirrel. said:


> Anyone got any good middles names for Evie? Our surname starts with an H and is two syllables.
> 
> x

My friend has a daughter named Eva Grace. So maybe Evie Grace? I find the name so adorable.


----------



## Lunachick

The only name we have actually agreed on is Irie-Dawn. BF likes Orion for a boy. I like Zara for a girl and Zarek, Jaxon or Phoenix for a boy.

Irie-Dawn because my mother is Jamaican, and Irie is Jamaican for "harmony" or "good", etc. And Dawn is part of my mother's name (Dawn-Marie). My bf likes Orion because he loves the constellation. I like Zara because it means "radiance". Zarek is the name of one of the characters in my favourite book series. And Jaxon and Phoenix just because I love the names. Tomorrow we find out the sex, hopefully, so that will help narrow down the name choices.


----------



## eris

Lunachick said:


> The only name we have actually agreed on is Irie-Dawn. BF likes Orion for a boy. I like Zara for a girl and Zarek, Jaxon or Phoenix for a boy.
> 
> Irie-Dawn because my mother is Jamaican, and Irie is Jamaican for "harmony" or "good", etc. And Dawn is part of my mother's name (Dawn-Marie). My bf likes Orion because he loves the constellation. I like Zara because it means "radiance". Zarek is the name of one of the characters in my favourite book series. And Jaxon and Phoenix just because I love the names. Tomorrow we find out the sex, hopefully, so that will help narrow down the name choices.

My mothers name is Dawn Marie!


----------



## RinnaRoo

Cute names!
Girl would be Ariel Eloisa, my mom's name was Eloisa. 
Boy would be Ian Angel, Angel is my dad's middle name.


----------



## toffee87

Eva for a girl. William for a boy. Hope to find out tomorrow  

We just like those x


----------



## Snow Owl

I like Ailla as it's Cornish for 'the most beautiful' and I'm pretty proud of my Cornish roots 

OH loves Ellie but one of our best friends is called Ellie and it's a bit weird for me...

We both quite like Erin, so we'll see what happens when she turns up!

Oh and her middle name will be Marie after my nan  Dylan is Jack after my Grandad


----------



## Lunachick

eris said:


> Lunachick said:
> 
> 
> The only name we have actually agreed on is Irie-Dawn. BF likes Orion for a boy. I like Zara for a girl and Zarek, Jaxon or Phoenix for a boy.
> 
> Irie-Dawn because my mother is Jamaican, and Irie is Jamaican for "harmony" or "good", etc. And Dawn is part of my mother's name (Dawn-Marie). My bf likes Orion because he loves the constellation. I like Zara because it means "radiance". Zarek is the name of one of the characters in my favourite book series. And Jaxon and Phoenix just because I love the names. Tomorrow we find out the sex, hopefully, so that will help narrow down the name choices.
> 
> My mothers name is Dawn Marie!Click to expand...

That's too funny! I've never know anyone else with that same name!


----------



## Megloves

We're not entirely sure, but we want to put Zo in there somewhere because thats the person who introduced me and OH's nickname. He's one of the only people whose been there for us through the entire pregnancy and he will probably be our daughter's godfather.

If we use it as a first name she will be Zoey and if we decide to use it as a middle name it will just be Zo. Right now our top contenders are

Marley Zo
Zoey Camden
Zoey Logan
Delilah Zo
Zoey Scarlett


----------



## ricschick

mostly likely baby will be called Georgia funny dh has loved this name since we fell the first time with baby no1 but he couldn't remember it:haha: and remembered just before we fell with this baby! :thumbup: middle name is a struggle I really like Georgia may but all our children have sentimental middle names such as important people but the only meaningful thing about may is that is the month we got married does that count:haha:


----------



## MummyStobe

My DS is Logan Joseph. I just fell in love with Logan but if you ask DH he'll tell you it's after Wolverine! Joseph is DH grandfather's name.

This time around I like Lewis as a middle name for a boy as it was my grandad's middle name and I have always liked the idea of Wynne as a middle name for a girl as it was my maiden name. We haven't decided on first names yet. We do like Jaxon for a boy but our surname begins with an S and I don't want initials to be JLS lol


----------



## Babybug

Sean Anthony for a boy, Sean becsuse we like it and Anthony is my dads name.

Girl we have, Zara, Robin, Beatrice, Gabrielle, Heidi or Georgia, for first names and Anne or Carole for middle names my name and my mums, we are struggling big style for girls names and are staying team yellow so won't make an actual decision till bubs is here


----------



## highhopes19

I love reading everyone's beautiful names they've chosen... We have Isabelle but future lo's will either be:

Girl: Aida 
Boy: Oakley


----------



## bumblebeexo

For a boy I think we'd go with Archie. I always have had my heart set on Alfie, but one of my friends used it so Archie is as close as we will get that we like. Middle names would be my maiden name and John (after both my Grandads). 
For a girl we really like Evie. DD was going to be Evie, but we went with Teagan in the end because that's the name we had from years ago before we even started thinking about TTC! Middle names will be Margaret (mine, my Mum and my grandmothers middle name) and Bell after my other Granny.


----------



## MUMOF5

For a boy Lincoln Arthur or Lincoln Joseph - Lincoln is just because we both love it, and Arthur after dh grandad, or Joseph just because we like it :)

For a girl I like Ava Lilliana or Lilliana Iris, Lillian was my great grandmothers name and Iris was my Nan's name. I want phoebe, but dh says no.


----------



## Leah_Marie

Lila Seraphina & Cora Madeleine, Noah Finley & Luca Maxwell or Lila Seraphina & Noah Finley


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

I love Theo, my friend is naming her baby boy that, she's due a few weeks before me. I think it's lovely. Our boy will be Stanley Edward; Stanley we have just always loved the name since I was pregnant with my second and Edward is a family middle name - my husbands late father.


----------



## emicakess

It's not set yet but we are seriously considering Maybel Jean :)


----------



## jenny_lfc

My first born is called Ethan Thomas and my 2nd little boy 12 days old is Isaac James


----------



## Megloves

We decided today on Zoey Drew, Zoey because we needed to include Zo somewhere in there after our best friend who introduced us and has been totally supportive this entire time. We also just found out that Zoey is Greek for Life, and since OH (and me but to a lesser extent) have some greek ancestry it seems even more fitting now. And Drew because we heard it and really liked it , and thought it flowed well as an entire name and worked unisex-ly.


----------



## Bushmumma

I have my first son named John Michael, second son Robert Glen, daughter Mariade (pronounced Like parade but with an M) Elizabeth...
This little peanut if a girl which daddy believes so is either Zyneevah Eleese or Imogen Paige..
If a little boy then names are Henry Craig or 
Sebastian Andrew.

Just gotta wait to meet the bub and then we will know :).,

I do love Zyneevah it's French for Genevieve,
Henry Craig is Jim Craig's father from the movie man from snowy river, we love the movie and our lives are are horses. So it's a great strong name and Craig is DH's name :)


----------



## Baby3onboard

My first ds is Noah Thomas and my second ds is Eli Chase. There is no reason behind any of these names, we just really liked them. I like names you don't hear too often but that aren't too crazy unique. As a teacher I know how hard it can be to pronounce different names. We are pregnant with baby #3 and will find out in a couple of weeks whether it's a boy or girl. We want to use Lee somewhere either sex because it's a family name on both sides. I like Aislee for girl and other than that haven't made it very far with choosing this time around.


----------



## BethHx

My first is Isabelle Rose Iris
Isabelle after a sister that passed
Rose is my middle name after my twin sisters who died at two days old, their grave says 'two little rose buds'
Iris after ny great great grandma who is still alive.
Her initials are also Iris 

This one will be Max Georfe James
Max because I love it and it's my dad's favourite
Georfe is OH ms middle name
James us a family name on both sides
Mid a girl she'll be Eliza Lily Msy
Eliza as my nan and great grandma have chose it, 
Lily is my dad's favourite
May is my great great grandma middle name


Sorry it's long lol xx


----------



## MYPRINCEssB

My dd is kenndra jaylin and my ds is cyrus mason. And since we are team yellow bubbles name will either be soloman still working on the middle or faith louise


----------



## navywag

My dd is Megan Olivia, just because that's the only name that seemed to suit her,
this one we think will be called Zachary Jason, Zachary because its the only name we can all agree on , and Jason after fil , though it might change once we see him! X


----------



## Elizabean

We are team yellow and most likely going for 
Imogen Rose for a girl
Dylan Whiting for a boy

Imogen because we loved it even before TTC and its honestly the only name we like that much, I can't even imagine a daughter of mine with any other name. Rose is DH's nan's middle name, I was umming and ahhing until I saw a family tree and my great aunt was also called Rose and all of a sudden it seemed right.

Dylan because DH's family has a tradition of boys names starting with D, and it means Son of the wave, born near the sea, and we just moved back to my home town by the beach which is a very meaningful place for us and Whiting as it was the street where we first lived together and has lots of happy memories.


----------



## tdp4krbmmommy

DH and I have a list of names that we like 
Boys
Owen John(my mothers maiden name is Owens and my Fathers name is John)
Joseph Thomas(DH 2 middle names)
Gannon Thomas
Landon Joseph 

Girls 
Brielle Grayce
Kennedy Faith
Izzabella Mae
Reagan Hope


----------



## vickyandchick

We've decided on Logan James and Emilia Rose.

Logan James because I've always loved Logan and OH likes it because it's Wolverine's name:haha: James will be his middle name after my granddad.

Emilia Rose because it's the only girls name we can agree on but we both love it and she can be anyone she wants with the name Emilia. Then Rose as her middle name because OH and I met in a club called 'Rosies' so I thought it was a nice way to remember that:rofl:


----------



## Tasha

I have no idea what future babies names will be called, as there are none I love.

I have Morgan William (we liked Morgan and his Dad's, grandfathers etc middle name is William), Naomi-Mae (we just liked), Honey (I liked but wanted Honey Blossom but it seemed too much, when she was born sleeping I decided not to settle on a middle name as just Honey was perfect), Kaysie Blossom (Kaysie we liked, Blossom was because I felt it gave a discrete connection to her big sister) and Riley Rae Ann (Riley we liked, Ray is my Dad's name and Ann is both my sister who died as a baby and my Mum's middle name).


----------



## mazndave

We already have a little boy called Seth Alexander, and if this one is definitely a girl like we've been told, she'll most likely be Elsie Alice Rose (although we also like Erin) Elsie we just like and think it goes well with Seth, Alice was my nana's name, and Rose is my mum's middle name.


----------



## Elizabean

vickyandchick said:



> We've decided on Logan James and Emilia Rose.
> 
> Logan James because I've always loved Logan and OH likes it because it's Wolverine's name:haha: James will be his middle name after my granddad.
> 
> Emilia Rose because it's the only girls name we can agree on but we both love it and she can be anyone she wants with the name Emilia. Then Rose as her middle name because OH and I met in a club called 'Rosies' so I thought it was a nice way to remember that:rofl:

I really like both of your name choices, but I especially love the reason for Rose! I half jokingly suggested Sirena to DH as we met in a seedy club called Sirens! :haha: I would have been happy if he said yes!


----------



## starryeyes12

Hubby is set on the name Ukara Rain for a girl , and I love the name Sayer for a boy but not sure on a middle name


----------



## LittleMinx

LittleMinx said:


> Fearne Amelia - although I'm having a wobble over her middle name. No real reason behind either names other than the fact we love them.

Wobble over - Although we have changed the spelling to 

Ferne Amelia :cloud9:

Lots of gorgeous names on this thread :flower:


----------



## babydustfairy

Our daughter will be called Ivy Belle as we like the name can't wait tower her now xxx


----------



## olivehead

We haven't found out what we're having yet, but the frontrunners are...

Boy:
Benjamin August

Girl:
Aria Claire

The middle names are both family-related, like our other children. I'm just glad the hubz and I agreed on a pair of names! Whew!


----------



## BethHx

babydustfairy said:


> Our daughter will be called Ivy Belle as we like the name can't wait tower her now xxx

That's a beautiful name!

For a boy we will be having Charles George James but he will go by Charlie (my nan is currently fighting for her life in intensive care and chose this name)

For a girl it will be Eliza, Annie, Annabella or Imogen. We are undecided but I am convinced it's a boy x


----------



## Hayleykins05

Although we are yet to get our BFP. We've already decided on names 

Eliza Vivienne. 
Eliza after OH's nan and my best friend and Vivienne after my grandad who recently passed his name was Vivian which he hated lol 

Or 

Evelyn Elizabeth 

Evelyn because we love the name and Elizabeth after OH's nan and my best friend 

Boys: 

Alfie Lincoln 
Alfie after OH's grandad Alfred. And Lincoln after the place where we got together. 

OR

Austin Jacob 

Not for any particular reason we both just love the names 

OR 

Benjamin George

Benjamin after my great grandad and George after OH's dad and my grandad's middle name x


----------

